# Mardi Gras New Orleans



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

*In 2020, Mardi Gras Day is February 25. Fat Tuesday is the last day of the Carnival season as it always falls the day before Ash Wednesday, the first day of Lent.*

*



*​*https://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/when-is-mardi-gras/*

*




Kings Cake









*


​


----------



## Keesha (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2020)

The live cams around the French Quarter are always interesting,    especially when Mardi Gras starts..
the music is always blaring from the bars.

https://www.earthcam.com/events/mardigras/?cam=catsmeow2


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> The live cams around the French Quarter are always interesting,    especially when Mardi Gras starts..
> the music is always blaring from the bars.
> 
> https://www.earthcam.com/events/mardigras/?cam=catsmeow2


This is awesome, @Bonnie. Right now the beer trucks are bringing in more supplies. I'll be watching.

Ever see the cops clearing the street at closing time?LOL-


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 92535View attachment 92536View attachment 92537View attachment 92538View attachment 92539


Beautiful, @Keesha!


----------

